# VDSL 50000: Was ist besser? WLAN oder dLAN?



## gamer93 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

habe seit kurzem eine VDSL 50000er Leitung daheim liegen. 
Das Problem ist jetzt nur, dass ein Rechner im Keller steht und der Router im der oberen Etage.
So hab ich die Fritzbox 7390 mit dem Fritzstick verbunden und bekomme konstant 108Mbit/s rein. Manchmal auch maximal 216Mbit/s.
Wenn ich schon 50mbit dsl hab dann möcht ich die natürlich auch voll nutzen, aber ich bekomm meist nicht mal die Hälfte an Leistung rein (NetSpeedmonitor sagt meist 1,5mb/s - 3mb/s)

So nun überleg ich mir entweder einen Repeater zu kaufen um das Wlan Signal zu verstärken oder mir dLAN zu zulegen.
Ich überleg also zwischen:
AVM Fritz!WLAN Repeater N/G zur Erhöhung der Reichweite: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
und
Devolo dLAN 200 AV Wireless N Starter Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Auf den ersten Blick sieht dLAN garnicht schlecht aus. Nur möcht ich ja eine möglichst hohe Datenrate und deshalb irritieren mich die 200mbit.
Bei Wlan steht schließlich auch da 108mbit und es kommen vlt 15mbit an. Oder verhält es sich wie bei einem LAN-Kabel?

Also meine Hauptfragen:
Wieviel schafft WLAN bei 300mbit/s an Mbytes/s wirklich?
Bei welcher Methode kann man das meiste rausholen?

Danke im schonmal!


----------



## NCphalon (8. Dezember 2011)

Erstmal, b und B unterscheiden sich um den Faktor 8 und m und M um den Faktor 10^9, also Obacht da 

Für VDSL50 würde ich keins von beidem verwenden, beides dürfte bremsen. (Haben selber 200 Mb/s Powerline und 108 Mb/s WLAN in Betrieb, Nettobandbreite ist bei beidem etwa 16 Mb/s)

Das einzige was bei der Leitung mithält is immernoch das gute alte LAN-Kabel, aber wenn das keine Option ist tendiere ich eher zu Pline, das is zuverlässiger, wenn du Glück hast schneller und sicherer als WLAN.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Dezember 2011)

Das beste außer der direkten LAN Verbindung ist immer noch das DLAN (ohne Wlan natürlich), was ich auch wärmstens empfehlen kann.
Ich habe mehrere im Haus verbaut und diese Adapter werden nicht einmal annähernd ausgelastet wenn es nur fürs Internet verwendet wird.


----------



## blackout24 (8. Dezember 2011)

Kommt drauf an, wie weit du die Adapter auseinander machst und was zwischen drin am Stromnetz noch drin ist (Kühlschränke etc.) dann kann es ausreichen oder auch nicht. Physisch ist immer besser als irgendwas was durch die Luft fliegt. Non-Plus Ultra bleibt das gute alte Patch Kabel.


----------



## gamer93 (8. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Antworten!

Erstmal bin ich mir bewusst, dass Bytes und Bits ein Unterschied sind. 
Wenn ich ein LAN-Kabel legen könnte dann hätte ich das schon gemacht.  Nur ein keine ahnung wielanges Lan-Kabel durch das Haus zu legen, durch  mehrere Räume, machen meine Eltern nicht mit. ^^
Also bleibt mir nun mal nur dlan oder wlan... Wenn ich mit WLAN konstant 40Mbit hab würde mir das schon reichen.

Verhält es sich bei dLAN wie bei WLAN mit der Angabe der Mbit? 
Also z.B. das 216Mbit darstehen und nur 25Mbit ankommen? Oder stehen dann 100mbit da und es kommt auch volle Leistung an?

@*NCphalon* und *Triceratops * Was habt ihr für eine InternetLeitung über dLAN laufen?


----------



## Kaktus (8. Dezember 2011)

DLan ist extrem Abhängig von deinem Stromnetz. Hast du alte Leitungen, ist die bandbreite grausig. Hängst du das Gerät an eine Stromleiste mit anderen Geräten, ist die Übertragungsrate Grottig. Bei meinem 200Mbit System sieht das so aus:

An der Steckdosenleiste: 0,5 kb/sec (ja, Kilobyte, nicht Megabyte)
Alleine an der Dose, Geräte im Zimmer weitestgehend aus: 5-6 MB/sec
Alleine an der Steckdose, alle Geräte an (3 Rechner, 4 Monitore, XBox 360, Lamepen) : 4-5 MB/sec

Bei meinem Nachbar hat sein 500MBit DLan Übertragungsraten von ca. 4 MB/sec wenn er in den zweiten Stock geht. Im Kinderzimmer neben dem Wohnzimmer kommt man hingegen auf bis zu 7 MB/sec.


----------



## gamer93 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ok das ist schonmal gut zu wissen. Also die Stromleitungen in dem Raum, wo der Router steht und in dem Raum wo mein Rechner steht sind sogut wie neu. 
Allerdings sind in den Räumen auch relativ viele Geräte an. 
Wenn ich mit WLAN bei 216Mbit schon auf 4MB/s komm dann müssten es ja bei einem verstärkten Signal noch mehr sein... Und dann dürfte es ja eigentlich relativ gleich sein.

Kann mir jemand sagen was er mit 300Mbit WLAN an MB/s reinbekommt?

Und wie siehts mit den Pingzeiten bei DLAN im Vergleich zu WLAN aus?


----------



## Kaktus (8. Dezember 2011)

Also die Pigzeiten bei DLan sind bei mir im grunde identisch mit den Rechnern die direkt am Router hängen. Die Unterschiede würde ich eher auf die unterschiedlichen Netzwerkchips der Mainboards schieben.


----------



## Crymes (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich meine, dass mit 300 MBits WLAN Spitze 60-80 MBytes drin sind. Dann ist aber auch Schluss, konstant ungefähr die Hälfte.


----------



## gamer93 (9. Dezember 2011)

du meinst sicherlich den bruttowert oder Mbit. Oder vielleicht unter Laborwerte. ^^ Wenn dem so wär dann hätt ich keine Probleme mit meiner 50Mbit Leitung.

Aber egal... Hab jetzt mal einen Repeater ausprobiert und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen mir doch lieber dLAN zu kaufen 
Das WLAN-Signal ist im Durchschnitt von 2MByte/s auf 3Mbyte/s hochgegangen, aber mit großen Schwankungen. Da vorher auch manchmal 3Mbyte/s drin waren ist es nich wirklich berauschend...

Naja kann mir jemand ein gutes dLAN Produkt empfehlen?

Hab an das gedacht:
Devolo dLAN 500 AVmini Starter Kit mit 2x HomePlug: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## grubsnek (9. Dezember 2011)

Wir verbinden mit Dlan die Fritzbox im Keller mit den PCs im ersten Obergeschoss. Mit den 85ern kamen ziemlich genau 2MB/s durch. Seit kurzem haben wir die 500er im Einsatz. Damit wird unsere Internetleitung (32Mbit) voll bis hier oben übertragen. Ich kann mit 4 MB/s runterladen. Wie viel mehr da noch drin ist, kann ich nicht sagen. 




gamer93 schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit den Pingzeiten bei DLAN im Vergleich zu WLAN aus?



Ich habe ein paar Mal über Dlan unsere Fritzbox angepingt. Es kommt nur sehr selten zu Ausreißern nach oben. Ich spiele selbst sehr viel online und muss sagen, dass man keinerlei Probleme spürt.


----------



## gamer93 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ok Danke
4MB/s ist auf jedenfall nicht schlecht. und wenn vielleicht noch mehr geht wärs ja perfekt 

ich werd dann mal nächste woche dLAN ausprobieren


----------

